# Cheats Apple Pudding



## Snip 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

I adore cooking but find baking to be a chore! Not the actual baking but the cleaning up after 

Here's a simple but yummy recipe for those times when only something warm and sweet will do!

1 Moirs Vanilla cake mix (any brand you would use)
1 tin of pie apples
1/2 cup of brown sugar
1 cup of cream
2 tbs of melted butter
2 tsps of ground cinnamon

Mix cake mix according to instructions on packet. Drain and chop the apples and mix with cake batter as well as the cinnamon. Pour the mix into a buttered ovenproof glass dish such as a  lasagna dish. Mix melted butter, sugar and cream well till sugar is dissolved. 
Pour over cake mix and bake for 1 hour at 360F or till skewer comes out clean when placed in the center of the pudding. Serve with vanilla ice cream, custard or whipped cream.


----------



## Timothy (Aug 14, 2011)

Snip 13 said:


> I adore cooking but find baking to be a chore! Not the actual baking but the cleaning up after
> 
> Here's a simple but yummy recipe for those times when only something warm and sweet will do!
> 
> <recipe>


 
You're gonna make me fat(er)!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 14, 2011)

Timothy said:


> You're gonna make me fat(er)!



We all need some love handles 
Why die skinny and starving if you can die fat and satisfied!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 15, 2011)

Snip mate we could be twins, do you have Bramley apples?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Snip mate we could be twins, do you have Bramley apples?



We do but only tinned


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 15, 2011)

Thats a pity, they are the best cooking apple because the never go sweet, fresh the have a massive tart apple flavor and the "fall" to make apple sauce or pie fillings in minutes with just a nut of butter in the pan.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thats a pity, they are the best cooking apple because the never go sweet, fresh the have a massive tart apple flavor and the "fall" to make apple sauce or pie fillings in minutes with just a nut of butter in the pan.



I know  This is Africa, we have to be satisfied with other peoples leftovers 
I use Granny Smiths, they take a bit long to break down but I guess they'll do!
I still add a dash of lemon, love tart apple pie.


----------

